# Using a Dell XPS 700 Series Case for a gaming Build?



## Jerold (May 20, 2006)

I use an XPS 710 at work since gaming PC's work really well for CAD/graphics.

I've been babying my previous Dell PWS650 to work at home, but it's getting long in the tooth.

I like the look of the XPS 700 series case and they are readily available on ebay. I was looking into building a custom rig (gaming specific) and would like to use the XPS platform.

Does anyone know if I can use aftermarket components like motherboards and PSU's in a DELL or do these cases only take DELL-made/branded motherboards and such. 

The 650 that I've got uses a proprietary PSU that is part of the case, so I can't upgrade to a more powerful unit.

Has anyone build a custom rig with this case? and if so, what MB did you end up using?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
building a gaming PC is a lot of fun indeed :grin:
but I suggest that you get your own case, cause all the PSUs that comes in the prebuilt PCs are weak, so yes you need to upgrade to a lot better PSU than the one that cam with the DELL case

that is a great Case : 

Antec 900 :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That and a lot of the Dell XPS cases are for BTX form factor motherboards not ATX.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Also its a DELL so I wouldn't want to use it since they're hard to upgrade.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

wrong section  and try this case too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137
if you want a nice one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=coolermaster haf 932


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dell cases are not good for cooling.
The Antec 300 and 900 are good cases....same case inside but the 900 has a window and costs $45 more. The COOLER MASTER RC-690 is an excellent case. Lots of room to work and good cooling.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well the Antec 900 has 2 major things over the Antec 300.

The Antec 900 has both its front fan slots filled and a 200mm top fan instead of the 140mm fan on the Antec 300.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"Most" of my customers prefer as clean and quiet as possible. Front fans pull in dust and create more noise. Two front fans = dust and noise X 2.
Having the same interior as the 900, I prefer to build with the 300's (remove the front fan) for less maintenance and less noise.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I prefer loud and cool.

I can have a overclocked GTX 260 running quiet, it would break. When I looked for a case it needs to have front fans for cooling.

Customers should be utting up with noise unless they want to go with the liquid cooling route.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why "put up" with noise when it's not necessary?


----------

